# Custom Exhaust



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

Just got my car back from the shop, i got a custom catback system with quad exit. All stainless steel piping with a magnaflow muffler. Left the resonator too. I will post pics and sound clips as soon as i can (hopefully by the end of the day). Sounds Amazing though!


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*

nice!! 2.5"?? what the model of the muffler??
does this make any power improvement? or just the sound?


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (mamey)*

Yeah they did 2.5" all the way back. Im not sure what muffler model it is, the shop did it all for me, the only thing that i can tell you is that its an 11" body with offset in, center out. There are awesome power gains, really opens the engine up through the powerband. AMAZING sound too!!


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*

Here are the pics of the setup and some vids (i'll get some in-car ones up sometime). I love this exhaust. Let me know what you guys think!
























http://s109.photobucket.com/al...7.flv
http://s109.photobucket.com/al...8.flv


----------



## iiktownii (Mar 10, 2007)

howd u get that second hole in the rear bumper? did the muffler shop do it?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (iiktownii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iiktownii* »_howd u get that second hole in the rear bumper? did the muffler shop do it?

x2
awesome work!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*

I like it!!!!!!!...... not too deep or throaty....nice sound!! Looks awesome too!
Damn, I might have to do this one.
What'd it cost?


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

That's one nice custom job. I really like how they cut another hole in the rear bumper, very clean finish.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*
















I want this !!! What was the cost of your setup??? Sounds awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veearesixxer (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (KoF)*

The cutout was done by the shop, missed the tow hook by like 1/2 an inch







. Fpr those of you northwesterners i had this done by a custom fab shop in kirkland. Amazing place and the guys are great to work with. As for the price, it cost me $545 out the door, but that was only because this shop makes momo rabbits for a local dealership and he wanted to show that they could fab a quad exhaust. Basically boiled down to the price of all the parts and 12 hours in the shop, so you calculate how much of a deal i scored! So for those who want this setup, expect to fork over ALOT more green.


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (veearesixxer)*

Very nice, sounds just like my GHL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (veearesixxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veearesixxer* »_The cutout was done by the shop, missed the tow hook by like 1/2 an inch







. Fpr those of you northwesterners i had this done by a custom fab shop in kirkland. Amazing place and the guys are great to work with. As for the price, it cost me $545 out the door, but that was only because this shop makes momo rabbits for a local dealership and he wanted to show that they could fab a quad exhaust. Basically boiled down to the price of all the parts and 12 hours in the shop, so you calculate how much of a deal i scored! So for those who want this setup, expect to fork over ALOT more green.

Apparently my friend was still logged in on my comp when i posted that...any who, that was me saying that.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_







I want this !!! What was the cost of your setup??? Sounds awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 x2


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*

Any driving in car video, please??? Just wondering how it sounds inside??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (KoF)*

I'll get the in-car up as soon as possible. Hopefully sometime today.


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*

As i promised, in car clips, both windows down and up. Its louder in real life, but you can still get a feel for it.

Down:
http://s109.photobucket.com/al...4.flv
Up:
http://s109.photobucket.com/al...5.flv


_Modified by racinrabbit12 at 10:52 AM 6-25-2007_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*

Bryan, any drone inside the cabin???


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (~kInG~)*

Not at all. Great throaty sound under hard acceleration, and its barely noticeable while cruising. I love it and suggest it to anyone that doesn't want to get a ghl or tektonics.


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racinrabbit12* »_Not at all. Great throaty sound under hard acceleration, and its barely noticeable while cruising. I love it and suggest it to anyone that doesn't want to get a ghl or tektonics.

thanks for the info!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*

Thanks for videos, very nice sound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you have any info on muffler part number??


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_Thanks for videos, very nice sound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *Do you have any info on muffler part number*??

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (need_4spd)*

by the intial info of:
2.5 piping
11" body
center inlet and offset outlet
the P/N for the muffler would be >> 14363
link >> http://www.magnaflow.com/02pro...d=586


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_by the intial info of:
2.5 piping
11" body
center inlet and offset outlet
the P/N for the muffler would be >> 14363
link >> http://www.magnaflow.com/02pro...d=586









That would be my best guess. I will try getting the part number from the shop for all of ya. Thanks for the input! Really brings out the hidden monster that is the 2.5.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*

Sounds sick dude... kudos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

looks like really good craftsmanship! Incredible deal!


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (~kInG~)*

Just for a reference, i talked to the shop today and low and behold the part number on the muffler is the same as the one discussed on here! Thanks for all the good feedback guys


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*

Wow, that's some quality work for a custom fab shop.







Very, very nice. Any part numbers on those tip pieces too?


----------



## INMotionTuning (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (OrlandoJetta)*

Mike (OrlandoJetta),

Please return my emails.


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (Slipstream)*

I cant get a part number for the tips, but they are made by Sebring and they are called 'y-pipe dual oval driver/passenger side'. They are expensive though, retail for $85 each.


----------



## Snooze (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*










_Quote, originally posted by *racinrabbit12* »_Let me know what you guys think!


I think you just started something sweet...
I was going to get the GHL, but now...
...I'm considering your setup...
Very nicely done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

BMW M stylz, 
i like it


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

i love your setup bro, the quad exit rocks!!
i'm going to do that to my rabbit pretty soon.








congrats!


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*

Any chance of getting it dyno'd w/ power gains?


----------



## scunicycler (May 9, 2007)

Could that exhaust be fitted on the Jetta?


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (scunicycler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_Any chance of getting it dyno'd w/ power gains?

Not anytime soon im afriad. Working 6 days a week doesnt leave me too much time for any fun







But i will see what i can do, what i am really waiting for its the LNT Cai to be released, i've been on the edge of my see for 2 months with dyno charts like that.









_Quote, originally posted by *scunicycler* »_Could that exhaust be fitted on the Jetta?

The exhaust was all custom done, so i dont see why you couldnt put it on a jetta. Are the undercarriages really that different? 


_Modified by racinrabbit12 at 10:15 AM 7-10-2007_


----------



## pope66682 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (racinrabbit12)*

How do you think that setup would sound on my 1.8T??


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (pope66682)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pope66682* »_How do you think that setup would sound on my 1.8T??

Honestly i have no idea, completely different displacement and 5 vs. 4 cyl. My best advice would be seek out a video/sound clip of a magnaflow muffler on a 1.8T and go from there.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racinrabbit12* »_Just got my car back from the shop, i got a custom catback system with quad exit. All stainless steel piping with a magnaflow muffler. Left the resonator too. I will post pics and sound clips as soon as i can (hopefully by the end of the day). Sounds Amazing though!
Very nice, I'm jealous! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (scunicycler)*

sounds good, i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racinrabbit12* »_Just got my car back from the shop, i got a custom catback system with quad exit. All stainless steel piping with a magnaflow muffler. Left the resonator too. I will post pics and sound clips as soon as i can (hopefully by the end of the day). Sounds Amazing though!

just to clarify you are using the stock resonator and one magnaflow muffler or did you get a magnaflow resonator?


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
just to clarify you are using the stock resonator and one magnaflow muffler or did you get a magnaflow resonator?

It is the stock resonator and a single magnaflow muffler.


----------



## MKV07 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*

I think you are on to something. I am going to reconsider the GHL and seek out my local muffler shop and get an estimate on this. I always thought Magnaflow was for big v8's and stuff. Good work.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (MKV07)*























f'n great sound!!!


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (mikebbugn)*

Excellent look and sound. Does anyone know the stock piping diameter to the resonator and muffler?


----------



## blakjetta (Sep 11, 2006)

don't the 2.5's have two mufflers, and one resonator. one muffler before and after the resonator? If so, did you take one of the mufflers out?? by the way, it definitely sounds great!!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (blakjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakjetta* »_don't the 2.5's have two mufflers, and one resonator. one muffler before and after the resonator? If so, did you take one of the mufflers out?? by the way, it definitely sounds great!!


just look 4 posts up for the answer

_Quote, originally posted by *racinrabbit12* »_It is the stock resonator and a single magnaflow muffler.


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (OrlandoJetta)*

hey guys im also planning to do a custom magnaflow exhaust with this 2 parts...
the same 14363 raccinrabbit12 used.








and this 12616








on custom 2.5" pipe...
the question is.. would this be louder than racinrabbit12`s? because magnaflow 12616 is smaller than the stock resonator he kept?? i don`t want the exhaust to be louder...
any input appreciated.


----------



## yellowmanv (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (racinrabbit12)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
5/5


----------



## blacked2.5 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Custom Exhaust (yellowmanv)*

the magnaflow 12616 above is a resonator, correct?


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

I think if you get the magnaflow resonator, the exhaust is going to be louder. So i would just stick with the same resonator and save some money.


----------

